# Gre over ip

## next40

iptunnel add vpn0  mode gre remote yy,yy,yy,yy local xx,xx,xx,xx dev eth0

i can create tunnel with error

ioctl: No such device

----------

## syn0ptik

it seems you need ip_gre module, where does those ioctl's.

----------

## next40

 *syn0ptik wrote:*   

> it seems you need ip_gre module, where does those ioctl's.

 

gre over ip enabled on kernel, modprobe ip_gre not found module

----------

## next40

other ideas?

----------

## AngelKnight

You've provided very little information...

So start from the top: consider building a test system that has the right bits working.  You might even do it on the machine itself with a recent LiveDVD if possible.  If the test system has it working, figure out what's different between the test system and the target.

----------

## syn0ptik

in another way you should enable in your kernel

```
CONFIG_NET_IPGRE
```

----------

